#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  De Dikke Van Dale der licht-en geluidstechniek.

## Gerrit Hurkens

Het wordt hoog tijd voor een woordenboek, want ik kom er niet meer uit hoor. Al die bijnamen voor personen/dingen etcetera. We gaan ze eens vertalen okee?

Een aanzetje (weet je gelijk wat ik bedoel):

Lichtpik: Lichttechnicus &gt; Kickt op alles wat licht geeft. Ook al is het een zekeringskast die door staat te fikken. 

Tapijtboer: Man-met-de-tegeltjes &gt; Is in staat om de vloer te vullen met tapijttegels, net wanneer je een testkabeltje hebt uitgelegd. Kan kwaad worden om het ruk-aan-kabel effect, waardoor zijn tegeltjes scheef komen te liggen. 


Jullie kunnen het vast veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel beter [^]

Dus kom maar op

Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## R. den Ridder

Sleepkever- de lokale jongeren die de zware spullen mogen         
                       dragen tijdens tours, zelf noemen ze zich de local 
                       crew

Wapperlamp-scan

Flikkerlicht-stroboscoop (zelf gehoord, staat ook op sale.nl)

Lokaal regenbuitje-bier gooien tijdens optreden

buttplug-terminator volgens sommige roadies

Pup of inkiedink-kleine freshnel van 500 watt

Sorry, verder ben ik vandaag niet zo crea

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## moderator

Als we met ons allen goed ons best doen, dan beloof ik bij deze dat ik het geheel zal opnemen in een alfabetische web pagina!

toevoeging die niet mag ontbreken:

Roadiethee - redbulletje/wodka, bij voorkeur in een onopvallende thermoskan

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## rieuwert

PINO - de zaaleigenaar

----------


## rieuwert

microfoontouw- mic. kabel
speakertouw - speak. kabel
kacheltjes - versterkers

----------


## moderator

pinquin - personeel van PINO en zorgt voor de drankjes en de hapjes...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Jeroen

PINO is geen zaaleigenaar,... da's een Potentieel Interessant Neuk Object,.... moet ze ook alles leren hier.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## moderator

kee, dus PINO kan meerdere keren voorkomen...
lulijzer/praatstaaf - microfoon

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## R. den Ridder

Heej, als we zo gaan beginnen

Plork-prachtig lichaam, ontiegelijke rotkop, zie verder PINO

Discoboer-plaatselijk verhuurbedrijf

Roadiemenu-Bigmac menu bij de McDrive

Techie-iemand die verstand heeft van stroom, tenminste dat zou moeten

LT-standaard vervoer voor disco's gemaakt door volkswagen, liefst nog met blauwe kentekenplaten en vol roest, natuurlijk matzwart geverfd met de roller

Kabelturk (of andere etnische minderheid-zelf in te vullen, niet kwetsbaar bedoeld)-degene die kabels legt bij grote projecten

----------


## rieuwert

Silicone valley in bright sunlight


Ontzettend lekker blond wijf met hele mooie punten

----------


## Niek...

Condoom: bescherm hoes voor je speakers
Kadaverstaaf: broodnodig tussendoortje dat behoort te smaken naar frikandel
Ochel: lelijk wijf
Toko: plaats van optreden
Bar: plaats waar je drank kunt halen, dus geen discomeubel! Of stuk kaal ijzer met wat lampen eraan...
Okselfris: spul dat sleepkevers veel nodig hebben
Paaltjes: "Verbinding" tussen sub- en topspeakers
Shit: TEEERRRIIIINGGG, d'r gaat hier heeel wat mis!

Meuk: alles wat nog geen naam heeft

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## Caspar

boem boem kastje = speaker

harry 1000/2000/3000 = Heritage 1000/2000/3000

homo XLR = male-male verloop XLR





Wel koffie?

----------


## Mathijs

Voor alle Programma technici onder ons:

http://www.geocities.com/djjargon/

erg grappig!

later
De Tante

----------


## -Bart-

Scharrig = ondeugdelijk, slecht geconfigureerd/geconstrueerd, van slechte makelaardij, 2e keus, zwak, met korte levensduur, ondoordacht project, duurkoop, vroegtijdig aftaaiend,alles dat niet voldoet aan mijn eisen.

Nobis Nil Nimis Aburdum.

----------


## innerstyle

Scharrel: een wijf dat je de hele avond ligt aan te staren met wat je aan het doen bent, en ook nog sigaretten en drank voor je gaat halen tijdens het draaien...

gr rob

ps: vrouwen maken meer kapot dan drank goed kan maken !!!

----------


## juppie

niet om het een of ander maar volgens mij is PINO gewoon een grote blauwe vogel die erg irritant is!!!   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

-----------------------
Doegie

Justien Jochems
Jochems Licht & Geluid

----------


## johan L.

Sleepkever: iemand die mee gaat om te sjouwen.
muppets: localcrew -&gt; Heej muppets kom is hier.
blafkast: onze zeer gewaardeerde sublaag/basskasten.
Blauwhout: Speakers van Turbosound.
dimmerbeach: de plek waar alle dimmers staan.
Herman: benaming voor persoon waar je de naam niet van weet. 
poppetje: leuke meid
luchtvretend aluminium: Truss 
Trust: Leek taal voor truss.
scanner: Leek taal voor Scans
Yoke: Movinghead 
Bewegende kogel: Leek taal voor movingheads



Back from the death

----------


## R. den Ridder

Dimmer city-zie dimmer-beach

Totaaltje-komt uit theater, woord zegt het al

FOH-Front of house, veelal PA genoemd, maar is daar slechts onderdeel van

Oud hout-veel en grote kasten die samen een PA vormen, meestal zo´n 20 jaar oud-goede voorbeelden zijn SA W-bins, JBL glijbanen en lenzen en faylon subs

Platenruiter-DJ

LHO-Lomp, hard en onzuiver, bedoeld voor slecht klinkende PA´s

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## yoghurt

G.P.O : goed penetreerbaar object

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Binnenkort een pocket editie van dit woordenboek. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Green Room - Ruimte waarin de artiesten, tussen de optredens door, in gedumpt kunnen worden opdat ze geen overlast veroorzaken. 

Ga zooooo doooor!!!!

Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## -Aart-

Acrodinges - Niet DMX-compatibel lichteffect uit Denemarken 

De ****** van het knaagdier scheren - Onze lichtcomputermuis ontdoen van dingen die er niet in thuishoren.

----------


## yoghurt

Spaghettikoffer: koffer met allerlei kabels
Knoppendoos: De gewaardeerde Botex CP-1212 lightmanager
Flap-top-kabel: 2.0 tulp kabel--&gt; naar 3.5 jack
Hoekbloem: Wild moon
Flits-Flits: Strobo

Greetz Yo

----------


## yoghurt

Jat een bak: aanhangwagenverhuurbedrijfje dat je bij elke bezinestation tegen komt
Meubel-klever: Iemand die de hele tijd over het discomeubel haalt.
After-diner: Wanneer de frituurpan om 4 uur s'nachts na een klus aan gaat.
Muurstarer: Iemand die liever niet gezien word en een muur intressant genoeg vind om de hele avond naar te kijken.
Sjaak: plaatselijke barhouder
De sjaak: plaatselijke barhouder met pech
Oorwarmers, met ingebouwde muziekinstallatie: hoofdtelefoon
Praatpaal: standaard met microfoon

Greetz Yo 

Kom op maak het de moderator nie makkelijk [:d]

----------


## Gast1401081

Duw -of trekhond :  locale crew
amperepoeier: moet bij de 380 aansluiting gebruikt worden
vliegende volts : komen vrij als je draait zonder amperepoeier
hut: de plaats waar je draait die avond
vvv  : veel vreetbaar voer
biertje : verschijnt alleen in halve liters !!!
fluitdoos = flightcase
tournedos = toerneedoos = flightcase
houthakker = drummer
roeispaan = gitaar





oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## yoghurt

Berenstroom: krachtstroom

----------


## yoghurt

Padflikker: Locale crew, die geacht word draden uit de knoop te halen.
Bord karton: Dagelijks dj-voer dat Pizza word genoemt
Knipperveld: Vu-meter in de vorm van 40 ledjes
Klant: iemand die graag van zijn geld af wilt in de vorm van een feest
Niet betreden lampje: Clip-lampje van de versterker

Greetz Yo

----------


## R. den Ridder

Catwalk: lichtbruggen
Afdraaien: feest afbouwen met paar rustige platen en daarna nog een knaller als laatste
Mock up :Stick Out Tongue: laten door elkaar mixen qua muziek en tekst

Ralph

----------


## R. den Ridder

Backdrop: doek achter band of iets dergelijks om een egale achterkant te krijgen
Afrokken: alles netjes afwerken met doeken 
Genie :Stick Out Tongue: ersoneelsliftje voor het inhangen en richten van spots op hoge plaatsen
Black-out:1.alle kanalen op de lichttafel dichtgooien-al dan niet  
                     met een druk op de knop-waardoor alles donker  
                     wordt.
                   2.'s ochtends wakker worden naast een vrouw, en niet    
                      meer weten hoe je d'r aan komt, d'r vanaf komen is   
                       vaak nog lastiger: ik heb het eens meegemaakt dat 
                      ik tussen de paarden wakker werd, maar wel 
                      inclusief vrouw, dat was om half 10, en om 10 uur 
                      werd ik fris verwacht om licht in te gaan hangen, was 
                      op zich geen ramp, maar bleek dat ik tien kilometer  
                      had gefiest om daar in slaap te vallen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## mafketel

jullie vergeten het belangerijkste als ik me niet vergist

rookdoos ook wel rook machien genoemt een ding waar vul rook uit komt

jasper

----------


## Frans

H2O-klikkers: als je geen aanhangpunten hebt voor licht, truss, speakers pak je de h2o klikkers. Ze binden zich aan de watermoleculen in de lucht, en hangen maar.....

Gegroet, 

Frans

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:H2O-klikkers



dat waren toch luchtankers??? ( blauwe het liefst, van siemens!)

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## Jeroen

Jeps Mac, zo noemen wij dat tenminste <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Site is geupdate  -=&gt;

----------


## R. den Ridder

en die zet je toch vast met linksdraaiende boorgaten,is het niet?
Als je d´r niet bij kunt kun je altijd nog een plintentrapje pakken, past makkelijk in je zak.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Caspar

en als je dan naar huis gaat vraag je een BVO-tje (Biertje Voor Onderweg)

en niet vergeten de AmpCity = waar alle versterkers staan

prak = praktikabel
prakkie = kleine praktikabel of iets dat ervoor doorgaat als eten

roeispaan = wegwerp lepeltje 
roerijzer = normaal lepeltje

Wel koffie?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Dimmer-city:

De plaats waar het hart van de gehele licht show klopt...

Afgeleid uit het feit dat we daar zoveel stroom weg trekken dat er een gemiddeld stadje op kan draaien :P


*Showtechniek*

----------


## Triple S

Anti-verkortkabel ipv verlengkabel
Jas ipv speakerhoes
Gereedschapskist ipv rol gaffa <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## showband

kwelijzer = equalizer
prik, sap =netspanning/ stroom
paaltje =licht- of speakerstatief
vliegkist =flightcase
ramp =laadhelling
top =losse instrumentversterker
rhodes =speciaal soort electrische piano
electrische piano= meestal een electronische piano
sint =synthesizer
knalplank =electrische gitaar
deck =platenspeler (bij hiphoppers) cassettespeler (bij PA)
hengel =microfoonstatief met extra arm
tafel =mixer
mixer =mengtafel /persoon die de mengtafel bedient
floor =monitorbox
side =snare (side-drum)
kick =bassdrum
scheerapparaat = MD421
ei =AKG kick microfoon
enz enz

ik ken zeker 100 geaccepteerde bijnamen voor "zangeres". Iets voor een separate lijst? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Frans

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:H2O-klikkers
> 			
> ...



Ja, een luchtanker is de duurdere variant, H2O-klikkers gaan maar tot 500kg per stuk tov 1000kg bij de luchtankers. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gegroet, 

Frans

----------


## -Niels-

op roadie.net staat ook een oneindige lijst met roadie slang.
misschien leuk voor wie hem nog niet gezien heeft.
www.roadie.net

Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...

----------


## dome

smokey = rookmachine ook wel rookdoos genoemd.
lichtnicht = de mensen van het licht.
geluids hoer = de mensen van het geluid.
laser slet = de mensen van de laser.
koper magneet = een magneet speciaal voor koperen delen. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Triple S

Voor een persoonlijke binding met je apparatuur:

Sjoerd = SM58


Don't call me DJ!

----------


## johan L.

Oma - de Grand MA

Back from the death

----------


## Destroyer

Bunker &gt; De bedden in een nightliner waar je in moet slapen
Pusher &gt; Kistenduwer, vaak ook wel local crew genoemd
Loading Dock &gt; Dat kleine achterdeurtje waar je met al je spullen doorheen moet. Soms ook groot en op de juiste hoogte
Groepies &gt; TE uitbundige fans die alles van je willen weten
Peuk &gt; Sigaret

----------


## Merijndj

Flightcase: kist (soms ook met wieltjes).

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Dave

Universele stekker: Kroonsteentje
Tupperware: Kunststof flightcase
Behringersound: Ruis en brom in je PA ("Waar komt die Behringersound vandaan?"}
Smokey: Onze rookmachine met turboprop fan in kist
Smokeyjuice: Lijkt op motorolie, genaamd rookvloeistof
Sparky: Naam van onze rekwiesiet-reiger
Stage-liner: Goedkope IMQ versterker tbv monitoring
Kachelpijpjes: COndensatormicrofoon
Perilex: Gevreesde stroomaansluiting met onverwachte effecten
Edison: Naam van de stekkers in Canada/USA
Fuse-maid: Degene die in Canada de hele voorstelling bij de zekeringkast zat.

----------


## yoghurt

Hang over: Een onaardig bedankje aan jezelf voor het teveel doorzakken de avond ervoor
Zatte sjaak: dronken barman/vrouw
Plaat : gezicht
Panfilter: Een filter waar je altijd panne mee hebt

Greetz Yo

----------


## ralph

flying-pig, vliegend varken, varkentje = makers van de WholeHog regietafels

martin= roepnaam van iedereen die aan het licht werkt waarvan je de naam niet weet

standje oorlog= zo wild en knipperend alles laten wapperen stroben

broodje schaap= voer dat altijd en overal verkrijgbaar is, organische vorm van herkomst vaak raadselachtig

spa goud= spul dat verzoekjes sneller in de speler doet belanden

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Ik heb een toeter op mn waterscooter!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## RDH

prikkeltje : opdonder

----------


## Triple S

Drumstel = batermachien
Djembé = indianentrommel

Mengtafel = schuivenbak
Galmeffect-apparaat = Gammel
Multikabel = Snoerensliert

Verder nog een zinnige: Het draadloze snoer!


Don't call me DJ!

----------


## FiëstaLj

De gumme - het vrouwvolk..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## LSD

kotskabel : dikke multi tussen dimrack en truss die wel eens in aanraking komt met allerlei niet identificeerbare vochten.
106, 139, 116, 120, 181, 126... : kleuren
spin : verloopstuk van multi naar 220 stekker
kabelkist = hernia
versterkerrack = hernia
hernia = geen kabelkisten en versterkerracks meer
reetvreter : kledingstuk dat af en toe te voorschijn komt als een of ander lekker wijf haar reet vlak voor je neus op het podium of de dranghekken plant.
kater : verschijnsel dat na een stuk of drie pinten spontaan terug verdwijnt

music is the dope

----------


## moderator

kist: fc waar kabels en andfere losse meuk in wordt gegooid voor transport

kisten: armyboots voor aan je hoeven, arbo proof en (meestal) waterdicht

ramp (spreek uit remp): plank die tegen de geopende laadbak van bus/vrachtwagen wordt gelegd om kisten naar buiten/binnen te rollen

ramp (spreek uit ramp): bus/vrachtauto bij je zonder laadklep en remp niet ingeladen...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## movinghead

Koperen kees... dat koperen dingetje in je podium...

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>
<center>----------- Check my profile -----------</center>

----------


## DJ Pim

Ben bezig lijst op internet zette:
http://dj-jargon.ontheweb.nl

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Beter goed gemixt dan slecht gezongen!

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Koperen kees... dat koperen dingetje in je podium...



Welk koperen dingetje??<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>.. een handvat van koper?

gr.

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Dj Cross

of zo'n verbindings stukje? of een hoekstukje? of een spijkertje  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Koperen Kees is een koperen spijker middenvoor in het podium geslagen. Je vind hem in theaters en stadsgehoorzalen etc. Het geeft het "nulpunt" van het theater aan. Bij lijsten met afmetingen van een theater wordt de koperen Kees altijd als referentie gehouden. als het podium dus 20m breed is, zit de linkerzijkant van het podium dus op -10meter, en de rechterzijkant op +10...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## CyberNBD

> citaat:Ben bezig lijst op internet zette:
> http://dj-jargon.ontheweb.nl



DJ Jargon??? Gatver.. is er nix te verzinnen zonder dat woord dj??? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## movinghead

Thx Daan... ik had het idd wel even bij mogen zette...

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>
<center>----------- Check my profile -----------</center>

----------


## LSD

kerstboom : vreselijk knipperende lightshow wegens bedient door mislukte pianist
kassa : flightcase met DJmixer en dubbele cd speler

music is the dope

----------


## dome

Lijkkist = flightcase met 2x sl 1200 + mixer

----------


## Rob

Roadie-rakker = security on stage
Stage-smeris  = security on stage

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## DeMennooos

OTR = On The Road
DJ = Platendraaier
Wannebe = Wil wel, maar kan niet
Verslagenmaker = wannebe lichtpik die de 190Bpm probeert bij te houden met zijn geknipper
Sjouwturk = kistendouwer
Sleepkever = kistendouwer
Poetsturk = schoonmaker
Zuurstokken = zoete kleurcombi's
Rock & Roll = het echte werk <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Tapeshowjongen = iemand die prima bandjes kan instarten, maar verder niet gehindert wordt door enige kennis
Pisnicht = vaak de tapeshowjongen
Twijfelaartje = iemand die niet weet of ie nou licht of geluid wil doen
Wannebe twijfelaar = een twijfelaar die in allebei erg slecht is
wapperlamp = algemene benaming voor moving mirror en moving head lamp
Vetbak = friettent
VVV = vies, veel en vet
Lokaaltje = lokale sleepkever
Localcrew = lokale sleepkever
Deense meuk = Martin
Meuk = rommel
Plot = Lichtontwerp
Plork = Prachtig lichaam ongelovelijke rot kop
op .... uur = Aanwijzing voor volgspot waar een PINO te vinden is
Houston = Begin woord uit een zin om alghele stress te veroorzaken over de intercom


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Rock & Roll = het echte werk



Ben ik het eens met Menno eens...

Tiemen

----------


## DeMennooos

We worden het nog wel eens eens samen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Dj Cross

> citaat:Houston = Begin woord uit een zin om alghele stress te veroorzaken over de intercom



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Houston = Begin woord uit een zin om alghele stress te veroorzaken over de intercom
> 			
> ...



Je kan die zelfde stress ook veroorzaken met Whitney Houston.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Tiemen

Intercom = 
"waw die heeft grote tieten"
"kijk kijk, die heeft stijve tepels"
"als je een klein beetje naar links kijkt kan je onder  haar rokje kijken"
"zet eens een mh op die daar, dat is een hete"

Met andere woorden, de intercom is een heel belangrijk instrument tijdens optredens/fuiven/concerten...

Tiemen

Bijgewerkt door - Tiemen op 08/09/2002  00:02:28

----------


## splash

Wat dachten we anders van de:
Kont-en-zaad-tor - oftewel de condensator microfoon

----------


## moderator

*he-le-maal super Splash...*
We waren nog op zoek voor een leuke en passende benaming voor een modera-tor die wat met geluid gaat doen, denk dat we niet verder moeten zoeken<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Dj Shake

Moderator,

Staat-ie al op alfabetische volgorde?

BVD
René W

Deze reactie werd mede mogelijk gemaakt door Show Rental

----------


## Turboblauw

Oh heren.

Wat was dit prachtig om te lezen zeg hahahaha  :Big Grin:  


mzzl lars

----------


## tididi

er kwam laatst iemand naar me toe om een oprolsnoer te vragen bleek dus een haspel te wezen!!
[u]</u>

p.j

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Binnenkort een pocket editie van dit woordenboek. 
> 
> Ga zooooo doooor!!!!
> 
> Gerrit Hurkens



En wanneer komt ie!!!

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## dome

> citaat: standje oorlog= zo wild en knipperend alles laten wapperen stroben



Wij noemen dat kermis. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ronnie strobo: in club X te wuustwezel werkte eens als LJ een zekere ronnie die erg gek was op de strobefuncties van allerlei apparatuur: sindsdien dus is elke LJ die te veel stroobt Ronnie strobo

Leaseturk: local crew (niet discriminerend bedoeld)

dagschotel: pilsje als je klaar bent met opbouwen

Ralph

----------


## moderator

> citaat:
> Moderator,
> 
> Staat-ie al op alfabetische volgorde?
> 
> BVD
> René W
> 
> Deze reactie werd mede mogelijk gemaakt door Show Rental



Euh....nee!

Mar naar mijn bescheiden mening zijn we nog lang niet in een stadium dat we kunnen spreken van een woordenboek dat alle letters heeft (geen doel op zich, maar wel leuk) en missenw e niet simpelweg nog een aantal uitdrukkingen, begrippen en drie letter woorden?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: missenw e niet simpelweg nog een aantal uitdrukkingen, begrippen en drie letter woorden?



bedoel je toevallig deze:

K*T - dat iets niet ging zoals jij wilde dat het zou gaan.
L*L -  ,,
*** -  ,,
KL*TE DING - ,,

(Ik weet dat die laatste er niet echt bijhoort).

groet,



MerijnDJ

Bijgewerkt door - Merijn de Jonge op 29/09/2002  15:59:14

----------


## DJLuc

Is het niet veel gemakkelijker om nu alvst een simpel systeempje te maken met een form. Waar iedereen gewoon zijn woorden in kan zetten?
Scheelt straks een hoop werk.

----------


## rinus bakker

wortelenbak = vrachtauto

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> wortelenbak = vrachtauto



Mja en een slabak is zeker een bestelauto?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## rinus bakker

stofjas = oudere theatertechnicus met de specialiteit om zo min mogelijk werk uit te voeren
stroomtouw = stekkertouw = stroomkabel in het algemeen
motorkabel = 4p CEE 16A kabel
aap = klimmend rigger
klimpatroon = banaan
hulkhagel = doperwtjes
roadvoer = patat
spijkerkist = piano
jankhout = viool
lampie = lichtboeren
noiseboys = geluidsboeren
vidiots = projectieboeren
hekkengekken = barricadebouwers
vippen = 'interessant' lopen doen op een klus zonder een poot uit te steken
zwieplamp = moving head
wapperlamp = automated light (spiegel)
zenuwespots = alle automated lights
zwabberbak = knik-arm telescoophoogwerker
steel = staalkabelstrop
slang-steel = staalkabelstrop met plastic bescherm-slang eromheen
safety = alles wat op dunne staalkabeltjes of kettinkjes lijkt, of ze nou voldoen aan de eisen of niet
absolute wereldklasse = middelmatige act, die even gehyped wordt en binnen een half jaar weer vergeten is
Kennelijk Uitermate Teleurstellend = NNTB
"pakweg 1 ton" = 900 kg als een rigger het zegt 
"pakweg 1 ton" = 1100 kg als een geluidsman het zegt 
"pakweg 1 ton" = 2000 kg, of meer, als een decorbouwer het zegt 
"bijna niks" = 20 a 50 kg
"valt wel mee" = 150 a 250 kg
"we kunnen het met twee man tillen" = ergens tussen de 10 kg (kleuter-mannen) en de 450 kg (sportschool-mannen)
"het is:  zwaar overbemeten / sterk zat" = we hebben geen idee van de veiligheidsfactor
"hoogstens een meter of 7" = 35-40m  (als een - inmiddels gestopte - vuurwerkboer dat zei) 
"het hangt toch" = het kan elk moment naar beneden komen
"staat behoorlijk stevig" = blijf maar een beetje uit de buurt
"we pluggen er maar 1 stekkertje bij" = vanaf die 2kW kabel worden alle koelingen en pompen gevoed

en een paar FTL's (frequently told lies): 
1. the check's in the mail;  
2. we hebben dit met ..... (=jouw collega, die op dat moment onbereikbaar is) afgesproken; 
3. de maan is van groene kaas; 
4. ja hoor, de vloer is helemaal vrij als jullie komen; 
5. I won't come in your mouth;  
6. catering is geen enkel probleem;
7. nee, de stroom is geen enkel probleem;
8. er zijn 6 stagehands voor de load-out;
9. we komen wel een handje helpen;
10. ik zorg dat je die informatie krijgt;
11. je bent de eerste die met die klacht komt;
12. alles is gekeurd met certificaat;
13. nee, er zijn geen trappen   &   ja, er is een lift;
14. je kunt zo met de wagen tegen de buhne laden en lossen;
15. binnen een half uurtje is het publiek wel weg;
16. nee, daar zet ik niks neer aan vuurwerk;
17. er zijn overal tekeningen en berekeningen van;
18. jullie concullega is wel veeeeel goedkoper / heeft een veeeeel lagere offerte;
19. ik heb dit werk jaren gedaan voor een buitenlandse company;
20. deze (......) computer /software is bij mij nog noooooooit vastgelopen;
21. volgend jaar hebben we het podium hier helemaal verbouwd;

[en de uitspraak / kreet "VET" die nu algemeen bekend en ingeburgerd is, werd in de periode 1980/2 ingevoerd uitgevonden door Lucifer-bassist/geluidsman Dick Buisman. 
Voor die tijd hoorde je het nooit ergens zeggen, maar van hem hoorde je "Vet moet, vet doet je goed" en alle andere "Vet-varianten" (Vet-sound, Vet-zooi, Vet-bende, Vet-zaal, Vet-buhne enz enz) ongeveer 250 keer op een dag. Als ie nog ergens in het zicht is doe hem de groeten.]

rinus bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

Het was een beetje stil gevallen, 
maar er is alweer iemand die deze prachtige taalvarianten in een boekvorm wil uitgeven, 
dus vul ik nog maar eens wat aan:

Poolse flightcase = kartonnen doos
Zimbabwaanse flightcase = houten groeten- of sinasappelkrat
vette bek = gefrituurd roadievoer
vreetschuur = etablissement waar vette bek veelal wordt genuttigd
varkensneus = 230V  kontaktdoos
Buismanmengsel = 5 delen Bacardi + 1 deel Cola
taalwonder = monitor-man die niet 1-2-cha of 1-2-check zegt
swag = gratis T-shirt om sleepkevers tot snel werken te motiveren
border-swag = gratis T-shirts, sweaters, CD's, posters enz om de douane tot snel werken te motiveren
hijsijzer = vlieg-frame voor speakers
hork = lelijk wijf
zo jammer he = 'plork' (zie elders) 
two bagger = heel erg verschrikkelijk lelijk wijf
productie-snollen = (aantrekkelijk) vrouwvolk, waarvan de werkzaamheden erg vaag zijn. 
bart smit- ..... = .. geplaatst voor funktie = wannabee met veel speelgoedjes 
bart smit- ..... = .. geplaatst voor materiaal = heel klein of kwetsbaar 
(bart smit-limo = Fiat CinqueCento)
die dove = de FOH engineer

----------


## som

geweldig waren ze :Big Grin:  , ik kan er op dit moment nog maar 1 bedenken,
sleurbak=aanhanger
trekker=de wagen die ervoor staat

eej toch twee[8D] :Wink:

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> Poolse flightcase = kartonnen doos



Das nie goed  :Big Grin:  het is namelijk:

Belgische flightcase = kartonnen doos

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Iko,

Polen bestaat toch echt wel een poepie langer dan Belgie...
en het was Koning WenceslaczII-Wojcewksy zelf die in 1393 
tijdens de viering van de 10e verjaardag van de eerste vlucht van de gebroeders Wrightskykovovic 
het zeer lichte materiaal karton officieel in kistvorm liet vouwen als vorm van vervoersbak .... 

Een idee dat eeuwen later werd uitgewerkt door de naar Parijs gevluchte Pool Luduvic Vuittonietsky, 
waarna de Engelsman Robert Road dit concept verbeterde tot de roadbox.
En dat werd vervolgens in 1932 weer gecopieerd door de Amerikaan Philip Flight.
Want je denkt toch niet dat "flightcase" iets met vliegen te maken heeft he.
Het aantal wegkilometers dat flightcases afleggen is het 1.000.000 voudige van de vliegkilometers.
Sterker nog: het barst van de vliegkisten die nog nooit een vliegtuig van binnen hebben gezien.

HH

zullen we het er maar op houden dat ik die kreet al een jaar of 25 ken als Poolse fc,
en dat de aanduiding voor kartonnen doos dus meer varianten kent.

----------


## missy

blijkbaar niet ver genoeg gezocht he 
maar bedankt voor de gene die het wel vond. 
aleen jammer dat het nu net niet is wat ik zoek. 
Ik zou zeggen ga lekker door. wie weet komen er nog een paar zinnige dingen uit.


greetz missy

----------


## dokter dB

weet er ook nog een paar 
(meesten zijn eigen/local fabrikaat dus weet niet of ze algemeen zijn):

zwabbergabber = lichtman met veel wapperlicht die ook nog uit de maat mee staat te zwiepen
spijkerhard en brandschoon = hard zonder vervorming
alles met de klok mee = spijkerhard dus
koning van de geluidsmuren = Front of houser
knoppenkoning = idem
lekkere ventielen = grote knoppen = van een dame
barrel = afzichtelijke dame
zuigtak = groupie
neppe tak = trut en groupie
goudgele vriend = biertje
surfplank = gitaareffecten trapplank
hijsknaap = rigger

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Hoi Iko,
> 
> Polen bestaat toch echt wel een poepie langer dan Belgie...
> en het was Koning WenceslaczII-Wojcewksy zelf die in 1393 
> tijdens de viering van de 10e verjaardag van de eerste vlucht van de gebroeders Wrightskykovovic 
> het zeer lichte materiaal karton officieel in kistvorm liet vouwen als vorm van vervoersbak .... 
> 
> ...



Ok Rinus ik geloof je  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door missy_
> 
> blijkbaar niet ver genoeg gezocht he 
> maar bedankt voor de gene die het wel vond. 
> aleen jammer dat het nu net niet is wat ik zoek. 
> Ik zou zeggen ga lekker door. wie weet komen er nog een paar zinnige dingen uit.



hallo Missy,
ik moet zeggen dat jij echt wel uitblinkt in het verschaffen van heldere informatie ... 
Wat zoek je dan wel?
Zinnig voor wie of wat?
Deze reactie komt op mij zo toch wel een beetje 'sponsachtig' of 'parasitair' over.

----------


## spark4d

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> [en de uitspraak / kreet "VET" die nu algemeen bekend en ingeburgerd is, werd in de periode 1980/2 ingevoerd uitgevonden door Lucifer-bassist/geluidsman Dick Buisman. 
> Voor die tijd hoorde je het nooit ergens zeggen, maar van hem hoorde je "Vet moet, vet doet je goed" en alle andere "Vet-varianten" (Vet-sound, Vet-zooi, Vet-bende, Vet-zaal, Vet-buhne enz enz) ongeveer 250 keer op een dag. Als ie nog ergens in het zicht is doe hem de groeten.]
> rinus bakker



``Hoi ik ben Dick maar als ik me buik in hou valt het nog wel mee``.

Ik heb Dick ongeveer een jaar of 5 geleden nog gesproken.
Hij was toen zaalmixer van de Scene.
Ik hoorde onlangs dat hij nu taxi chauffeur is.
Waar precies weet ik niet.
groetjes spark

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> Ok Rinus ik geloof je



toch niet alles hè?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Radar

Droogknoepert = apperaat om condens vocht uit apperatuur te halen.
Splitnifter = Hulpstuk om truss van elkaar te scheiden.
Kleurdispencie = Verkleuring in geprojecteerde beeld van b.v. MH of collor changer
Prentdruip= scheluws verloop van de kleuren bij vloestof projectie

----------


## Iko

Volgens mij kon Andre met die Spitnifter alles [:P], of Splitnifter, wat het ook was. Toen Andre een keertje mee was kwam continu die Spitnifter weer aan de orde om iets op te lossen, dus dat is er eentje die eigelijk overal wel goed voor is  :Big Grin:  


Greetzz Iko

----------


## Gast1401081

Nou, je hebt /m al genoemd : 

De Andre.

is meestal degene die zegt dat je ergens mag parkeren om te lossen, geeft jou de dichtstbijzijnde krachtgroep etc..


( Wie heeft gezegd dat jullie...???  "Andre!"  
( dat onze Andre de monteur van de TD was, en dus nooit op locatie kwam doet er niet zeveel meer toe, voordat ze in de gaten hebben dat er op de gehele klus geen Andre rondloopt is het feest al voorbij...)

----------


## splash

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> 
> barrel = afzichtelijke dame



Nou Jurjen, je hoort het.... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## _Joop_

papoep = de drollen gaffa waar je na/tijdens het afbreken overal instapt

----------


## MatthiasB

cha-cha = een geluidsmens

----------


## LJ Chris

Onze vaktermen  :Wink: 

Buffel: lelijk meisje
Feedbak: oud  , afgesleten aparaat
Remork: aanhangwagen
Vliegkist: niet vastgelegde flightcase in een camionet die snel een bocht ingaat
Camionet: bestelwagen
Heffen: tillen
Bordel: ruzie
Bordel draaien: ruzie maken
Geluidsfluit: man van het geluid
Vloeibaar goud: bier
Afwaswater: Heineken :Wink: 
Plon: zekering
Rakkanjak: moersleutel
Kallen: zeveren
Daar rijdt ge mee tot in oostenrijk: uitspraak om aan te duiden dat een aanhangwagen veilig zit
Weinig: amai nog niet
Kip: irriterend meisje
Piethennig: makkelijk
Gans: helemaal
neger: persoon die zich helemaal geeft op RnB muziek
50 cent: persoon met veel zichtbare (namaak)juwelen
ex vriendin :knip-, strip-, universeeltang
stanley: breekmes
clabakken: personen in blauw uniform
ajuinebak: auto waar ajuinrestanten opliggen
vorchet: vork

dat was het voorlopig  :Wink: 

[UPDATE]
bbq'en: solderen

----------


## Gast1401081

Joepjoeoeoep = accuboor/schroefmachine. ( vanwege het geluid dat dat ding maakt.)
Kacheltje = soldeerstation.
Touwtje = microfoonkabel
Dik touw = krachtkabel.

----------


## rinus bakker

dimmer-heaven: op een platform gevlogen dimmers
amp-cradle: op een platform gevlogen versterkers
brak: samenstel van 'fysio-psychologische restanten' op de day-after na een avondje zwaar doorzakken cq. stappen
rammelaar: een dame waarvan de weegschaal niet zal schrikken....
hooggeplaatste dame: vrouwspersoon met het kruis op tenminste 100cm boven de vloer

----------


## vasco

Amateur = Wat gaat er fout bij jou (zeg je tegen je collega, meestal door de intercom)

----------


## ralph

Debielenrondje= check rondje door de locatie als jij en je collegae denken dat alles al is ingeladen.
 (heeft mij al eens een 24 kanaals dimmerpack opgeleverd  :Smile: 

inhakend op bovenstaande: prutser = amateur aan het werk

prutsershow = veel witte stekkerdozen, oranje kabel en een pappa die zn astra en een aanhanger samen met zn zoon en een vriendje komt brengen.

----------


## Barthez

Je bedoelt het debielenrondje, ook wel rondje-van-de-zaak genoemd, bij voorkeur af te sluiten met een tweede rondje van de zaak, deze echter in de vorm van goudgeel vocht met een witte muts, uiteindelijk uit te lopen in een BVO'tje?

[^]

----------


## rinus bakker

geldwolf = boekhouder/'producer'

productie-teef = productie-snol die bereid is om de opdrachtgevers 'binnen' te krijgen 'via de lakens'.
{de productie-firma die dat deed is al bijna 10 jaar geleden failliet gegaan, hoewel ik als opdrachtgever er misschien anders over zou denken, want er was tenminste één teef een absolute 'Queen of the Rave', en met een paar van die andere snollen zou ik wat graag ook eens hebben willen dollen}.
'technisch probleem' = er is een artiest niet komen opdagen, de organisatie krijgt iets niet voor elkaar en meer van dat, wat allemaal geen bal met de techniek te maken heeft. 

kutamateur = 'hobbyist' of 'interesanteling' in dienst van een professioneel bedrijf.

interesanteling = iemand die niet gehinderd door enige kennis van zaken bij een promotor of organisatiebureau wil werken. 

Hekking = iemand die zich met van alles bemoeit en over van alles mee gaat zwammen zonder er ook maar een bal verstand van te hebben - wat ook vaak snel blijkt uit de lulkoek die hij uitbraakt. 

rondje van de zaak = afslag missen op een rotonde en gewoon een keertje extra cirkelen.

mongolen-rondje = synoniem aan 'debielen-rondje' (zie Barthez-posting hierboven)
riggersrondje = gebouw-check (backstage, kantoren, kleedkamers enz) als alle andere disciplines al lang vertrokken zijn. 
Ooit - 1990 of 1991 - in het Autotron in Rosmalen een dikke ordner met de complete productie-boekhouding van 'de geldwolf' van de producent in een verlaten kleedkamer/kantoor teruggevonden. 
Was zéééér leerzaam, en we zijn snel daarna ook gestopt om voor die achterbakse leugenaar te werken. 
"Nee hoor, we doen maximaal 15-20% bovenop jullie prijzen. We hebben nou eenmaal een heel krap technisch budget". Er bleek 80-150% overheen te gaan!]
Naam van die firma wordt hier niet genoemd, want bestaat nog steeds en is waarschijnlijk ook nog steeds bezig met het zorgvuldig uitzuigen van toeleveranciers om de hele horde aan productie-snollen te kunnen blijven betalen. Maar daar doen die leveranciers zelf aan mee! Toegegeven, het zijn vaak wel lekkere wijven.

----------


## cobi

Ruisbak: Soort van koffer met half agescheurde stickers met daarin effect pedalen van de gitarist. Meestal wordt dit zaakje gevoed door een combinatie van 9V batterijen en pennlites.

variabele fase draaier: parametrische EQ

----------


## cobi

slakkespoor: spoor van vochtige afscheiding wat bepaade vrouwen (meestal met rokjes) achter laten als ze bijvoorbeeld Marco Prostato zien.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door _Joop__
> 
> papoep = de drollen gaffa waar je na/tijdens het afbreken overal instapt



Dat noemen wij dus gewoon roadie poep

----------


## MatthiasB

podiumduus = stage box of te wel braek out box

----------


## Gast1401081

hadden we de tournedos al gehad??
lekker, met frieten, 
(of was het nou tournéédoos ??)

ook, als variant op een mengtafeldeksel : Dave Deckel, genoemd naar de fameuze drummer...

----------


## rinus bakker

en ik weet niet of deze al geweest zijn:
"broadie" = een 'roadie' die van dat werk kan (of moet) leven
"spaatje goud" = biertje
"brultomaat" = ground(rigg)er in rode overall  :Smile: 
"klimpatroon" = banaan bij riggers-maaltijd

----------


## neeltje

fuck button (ook wel fuck-fader genoemd): fader of twee waar F onder staat geschreven, voor als iemand komt zeggen dat het te hard staat, dat er te veel bas/trebble, niet genoeg/teveel reverb... in de zangstem zit, etc.

----------


## neeltje

'c'est ou la batterie': aankondiging van een stel zwarten die het podium gaan betreden, ongeveer 30 minuten na geplande sound-check-tijd.

----------


## neeltje

"cut the crap": druk op die muteknop

----------


## sidhe

Nog een paar leuke:

otter = O2R
gremlin = irritante storing in het geluid
Mutsen = Domme lelijke vrouwen, die erg geintreseerd zijn in de
         geluidstechnicus 
irritante eikel = sukkel die mij voor zangeres uitmaakt en vervolgens
                  niet geloofd dat ik licht doe (erg beledigend 
                  vooral als dit van je collega afkomt)

groetjes Sabine

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Naam van die firma wordt hier niet genoemd, want bestaat nog steeds en is waarschijnlijk ook nog steeds bezig met het zorgvuldig uitzuigen van toeleveranciers om de hele horde aan productie-snollen te kunnen blijven betalen. Maar daar doen die leveranciers zelf aan mee! Toegegeven, het zijn vaak wel lekkere wijven



maar ***, of de spaanse inquisitie straft uiteindelijk toch...Behalve die wijven, die waren idd super...

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sidhe_
> groetjes Sabine



Hoi Sabine!

Leuk om nog eens een vrouwelijke collega tegen te komen in het lichtwereldje! 
Lopen er niet zoveel rond en dat maakt het natuurlijk nog aangenamer om er tegen te komen!

Blijkbaar al maandje lid hier op het forum lees ik net in je profiel... maar vrees dat ik wat snel over je postings heb heengelezen [:I] Was me niet eerder opgevallen [:I]



Welkom namens de mannelijke collega's  :Smile:

----------


## Robert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Welkom namens de mannelijke collega's



Of gewoon namens alle collega's... staat wat vriendelijker! Denk bijvoorbeeld aan Jolijn, Booster en Maaike!

Robert

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...



je hebt gelijk... [:I][:I][:I]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door splash_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> barrel = afzichtelijke dame
> ...



Ik dank u zeer, maar gelukkig is er 1 r-etje verschil  :Big Grin: 
FIEUW!!!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LSD_
> spin : verloopstuk van multi naar 220 stekker



Blijft het nog steeds een spin als je van stekker naar multi gaat? Of wordt het dan weer wat anders?

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:Blijft het nog steeds een spin als je van stekker naar multi gaat? Of wordt het dan weer wat anders?



lijkt me duidelijk jurjen, dan veranderd ie van een mannetjesspin in een vrouwtjesspin  :Big Grin:  

en als je je spin verkeerd in elkaar zet heb je een homo- of een 
pot-spin [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ja, en als je het egt verprutst dan is ie *bi*  :Big Grin: 

O ja, k had nog een derde betekenis voor het volgende woord gevonden:
rookdoos = jonge vrouw (vaak blond, dan wel van nature of geverft) die wegens haar obsessie voor de rookmachine telkens ervoor blijft dansen zodat zij er voor kan staan als die begint te blazen.

Kom k vaak tegen bij klassenfeestjes van de basisschool. De ene helft heeft een hekel aan de rook, de anderen niet, maar zodra die gaat spuiten proberen ze met alle mogelijke middelen (inclusief hunzelf) ervoor te zorgen dat de straal meteen wordt geblokkeerd.
Vaak zeg ik dat het niet verstandig is, vanwege mogelijk nog niet verdampte rookvloeistof, maar ja... Wie luistert er nou naar de eigenaar van het apparaat? [B)]
Hopelijk leren ze het eens op de harde manier af! [} :Smile: ][8D]

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Ja, en als je het egt verprutst dan is ie *bi* 
> 
> O ja, k had nog een derde betekenis voor het volgende woord gevonden:
> rookdoos = jonge vrouw (vaak blond, dan wel van nature of geverft) die wegens haar obsessie voor de rookmachine telkens ervoor blijft dansen zodat zij er voor kan staan als die begint te blazen.
> 
> Kom k vaak tegen bij klassenfeestjes van de basisschool. De ene helft heeft een hekel aan de rook, de anderen niet, maar zodra die gaat spijten proberen ze met alle mogelijke middelen (inclusief hunzelf) ervoor te zorgen dat de straal meteen wordt geblokkeerd.
> Vaak zeg ik dat het niet verstandig is, vanwege mogelijk nog niet verdampte rookvloeistof, maar ja... Wie luistert er nou naar de eigenaar van het apparaat? [B)]
> Hopelijk leren ze het eens op de harde manier af! [}][8D]



je hebt al geluk als ze hun mond er niet voor houden.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:je hebt al geluk als ze hun mond er niet voor houden.



dat is idd zeer vervelend. ademen ze met opzet die rook in zodat ze die dan achteraf weer kunnen uitblazen[:0]. zeg altijd dat het niet mag , maarja ze willen nooit luisteren[xx(][xx(]

----------


## driesmees

ze blijven het doen tot ze met hun tong eens tegen het ijzeren dopje zitten  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

wuhm, hoop gedoe zonder dat er een woord wordt toegevoegd, het is echt geen chatbox hier!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Behalve die wijven, die waren idd super...



 :Big Grin:  Je kent ze dus ook.

----------


## driesmees

ok dan nu mijn bijdrage:
zaag: iemand die dingen blijf vragen, verbeteren zonder dat er iemand luisterd, irritant persoon...

@rinus: niet persoonlijk :Wink:

----------


## test12

Spaghettikist : snoerenkist
Spaghettizooi : snoerenzooi

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## sidhe

Thanx voor alle positieve reacties (eindelijk proffesionele collega's). Helaas ben ik niet zo heel vaak op het Forum omdat ik zelf geen internet heb[V] vandaar dat er ook nog niet heel veel reacties van mij opstaan ( en ik weer zo laat ben met reageren[:I])
Wel al heel veel gelezen en veel geleerd weer.

groetjes Sabine

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> &lt;blockquote id="quote"&gt;&lt;font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" id="quote"&gt;citaat:&lt;hr height="1" noshade id="quote"&gt;_Geplaatst door **************_
> ...



voorheen ballet-------&gt;

----------


## William

Snijder                   -&gt; Zoom profiel
Wapper / kop              -&gt; Movinghead
Janwillempie / Belgentape -&gt; Kabel elastiekjes
Torretje                  -&gt; Terminator
Pafdoos                   -&gt; Rookmachine
Pafdoos deluxe            -&gt; Hazer
Racepijp                  -&gt; Bewegend grid
Varkentje / oink          -&gt; Flying Pig lichttafel

----------


## Stefke

Nog enkele afkortingen

PKG -&gt; Plaatselijke Kut Groep (groepje dat gratis mag optreden om zich belachelijk te maken met hun ondkunde)

RTFU-foutje -&gt; Read The Fucking Manual, komt veelal voor bij leken die denken dat ze alles kunnen.  Hoe alle settings zijn gereset???

TFU -&gt; Totally Fucked Up of te volledig naar de kl**ten.  Die Amp is TFU, komt een Behringer sound uit :Big Grin: 

verder

plakband: plastiek voorzien van klevend materiaal, niet te vergelijken met Gaffa!  Heeft u plakband meneer?? nee, enkel gaffa.  Oh, dan zoeken we wel aan de bar.

Lingerie straler: Blacklicht in samenwerking met lichte kleding en witte BH + Slip.

zuiggat: opening langswaar ventilator lucht aanzuigt voor koeling.

gezegde: een met een hoog inkomen -&gt; vrouwelijk persoon met lange benen.

turkenbak: belangrijk requisiet dat vrij vertaald asbak genoemd wordt

vloer: bruikbaar instrument op peuk te doven bij gebrek aan turkenbak

lifter: wind-up statief en varianten

pyro-mode: mode waarin amp spontaan veranderd in rookdoos om vervolgens uit te fikken

----------


## tijn

bonkvogeltje -&gt; subkastje
stofzuiger -&gt; modern vormgegeven scan (zoals martin mx serie)

----------


## som

turkenbak van 20 jaar geleden;ford taunus
turkenbak van nu ; middenklasse bmw of mercedes..[8D]

om de bakjes ontopic te maken, met trekhaak... :Wink:

----------


## LJ_jacob

joop v d ende productie = productie-die-helemaal-nergens-over-gaat-maar-met-een-hoop-gewapper-en-hard-geluid-er-toch-wel-redelijk-uit-ziet-want-meneer-heeft-toch-genoeg-geld

trekkenwand = touwtje trekken met decor

----------


## MatthiasB

neem jij de ruiser mee: neem jij de behringer mixer mee

neem je de rugbrekers mee: verwijst naar men 4560 kasten

----------


## Martijn Tacken

Eens kijken...

- Lijntje: (XLR-) kabel
- Touwtje: zie lijntje
- Paaltje: Statief met 4-bar PAR spots
- Barretje: 4- of 6-bar PAR armaturen
- Multi: Audio of lastmultikabel
- Rookdoos: Hazer/rookmachine
- Koppen: Moving Heads
- Wapperlampen: zie Koppen
- Ruisbak: Slechte mengtafel
- Roestbak: Oude auto, bus of vrachtwagen
- Ramp: Slechte act of band
- Ramp: oprijplaat om kisten in/uit de auto te laden.
- K*t ramp: Ramp die in de loods is blijven liggen of op je tenen terecht komt
- topje: Luidsprekerkast voor midden en hoge tonen die een slordige 70 kilo weegt
- subje: Luidsprekerkast voor de lage tonen die minstens zo veel weegt als een topje
- kastje: topje of fullrange luidspreker, die soms iets minder wegen.
- kistje: Flightcase, vaak iets groter en zwaarder dan de benaming doet vermoeden.
- Trussje: Aluminium overspanning boven podium voor licht/decor/doek e.d. van tenminste 6 meter lengte
- Doekje: Backdrop (zwart achterdoek) 
- Dood: apparaat dat niet meer aan de gang te krijgen is met gaffa of braaien.
- Gaffa: Zwarte of witte tape dat overal voor gebruikt wordt
- Braaien: solderen
- Rollen: Kistjes de tempel in of uit duwen
- Tempel: Locatie waar de show plaats vindt
- Uitfluiten: Onderdrukken van frequenties die een potentieel gevaar voor feedback opleveren
- Feedback: fluiten/rondzingen van een geluidsinstallatie
- Bandje: frequentie gebied van een schuifje op een Equalizer
- Knoopje: miniatuur microfoon dat opgespeld of opgeplakt kan worden.
- Pijpje: Shotgun microfoon (soms ook wel gewone condensator mic)
- U-tje: U-vormige Truss constructie

Als me nog wat te binnen schiet laat ik het wel weten...

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Trushamer: SM58

----------


## Barthez

Bommenwerper: shure beta 52 (klinkt doorgaans ook als een doffe klap)

Ruis (in desbetreffend linker- al dan niet rechteroor): Onbenullig slap o.h.-rend persoon dat ondefinieerbare geluidsgolven produceert richting een der beide geluidsorganen (veroorzaker is doorgaans definieerbaar als zijnde een P.R.U.T.S.E.R.) [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Headroom: stukje speelruimte wat betreft vermogen, doorgaans ver te zoeken bij bepaalde low-budget mengtafels, zoals daar zijn a&h (albert heijn), soundcraft (soundcrash) en crest x-8 (crash xyz 1t/m8)

----------


## rene.derksen

Brandhout: D&B
Wapperkop: Moving-Head
Koppen, Jopen, Japen, Screeuwen, Meppen, Gooien: (Vracht)wagen inladen

----------


## BAJ productions

meppen de vrachtwagen. jonge meppen jij ook al :Wink: .


jongens wie mept der nog meer :Big Grin: .

zal wel niet van jouw zijn als je der tegen mept[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Rock On

waar moet dat heen als personeel van een van de grootste D&B verhuurders het spul "brandhout" gaat noemen... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:waar moet dat heen als personeel van een van de grootste D&B verhuurders het spul "brandhout" gaat noemen...



Ooo, vandaar die nieuwe vracht JBL Vertec. Nee, grapje.

Dat zijn trouwens wel een aantal typische Erik Hoogland termen die jij hier neerzet, Rene  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> Brandhout: D&B



SA 4512.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Barthez

Brandhout????? dat was toch altijd te herkennen aan die typische blauwe kleur, veel teveel gewicht en bijv het achtervoegsel XL????

----------


## rene.derksen

Ja jeroentje, en zo vallen er nog wel veel meer te vertellen. Alleen houd ik ze niet meer bij  :Wink:

----------


## MatthiasB

als dat al brandhout is vraag ik me af wat je dan op men jbl 4560 kasten zegt

----------


## onetoe3

BackStageDiver.... : dronken muziekant, die van het trappetje afdondert

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> 
> Brandhout????? dat was toch altijd te herkennen aan die typische blauwe kleur, veel teveel gewicht en bijv het achtervoegsel XL????



Je bedoeld AXYS speakers?! of wat, die zijn in ieder geval ook loodzwaar, valt denk ik ook wel onder brandhout  :Wink:

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door onetoe3_
> 
> BackStageDiver.... : dronken muziekant, die van het trappetje afdondert



Heb ik Herman Brood ook wel eens zien doen, maar was het van de drank, de drugs of de combinatie?

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> Je bedoeld AXYS speakers?! of wat, die zijn in ieder geval ook loodzwaar, valt denk ik ook wel onder brandhout



Ik zat eigenlijk te doelen op SA, maar wat mij betreft valt alles wat niet te tillen is (maar wat wel getild moet worden  :Frown: ) onder brandhout. Geef mij maar D&B, komt een bak herrie uit, en lekker licht, vooral de nieuwe Q-serie [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> Brandhout: D&B
> Wapperkop: Moving-Head
> Koppen, Jopen, Japen, Screeuwen, Meppen, Gooien: (Vracht)wagen inladen



Janken, Ketsen, Stuiteren, Denderen

Zijn veel dinge voor volgens mij [^]

Eitjes - Mac600's
Vogel zonder vleugel - Mac500's
Ruklampjes - Trackspot
Stinkdoos - Rookmachine
Varken - Hog

----------


## LSD

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> 
> &lt;blockquote id="quote"&gt;&lt;font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" id="quote"&gt;citaat:&lt;hr height="1" noshade id="quote"&gt;Blijft het nog steeds een spin als je van stekker naar multi gaat? Of wordt het dan weer wat anders?



lijkt me duidelijk jurjen, dan veranderd ie van een mannetjesspin in een vrouwtjesspin  :Big Grin:  

en als je je spin verkeerd in elkaar zet heb je een homo- of een 
pot-spin [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
[/quote]
vrouwtjesspin = ook wel wijvelijke spin genoemd

verder ook nog :
smodderen = solderen
die nieuw flightcase = die kartonnen doos waar nog een toestel inzit dat al lang in een nieuwe flightcase had moeten zitten en ondertussen nog net met gaffa aan mekaar blijft hangen...
prik = spanning
geen prik = ergens staat nog een zekering af of ergens ontbreekt nog een kabel
sletjes = personen van het vrouwelijke geslacht met weinig om het lijf (en meestal ook weinig in het hoofd)
de eikes = prikkabel met strobe eggs
dikke berta = amprack met stuk of 3 JBL MPA amps (=slordige 100 kg)
scheve kasten : topkasten in trapeziummodel
pas op dat ge niks op uwe kop krijgt als ge de deur opdendoet = de camion is weer stevig geladen

----------


## kokkie

Sorry hoor, maar volgens mij mag je sinds de invoering van het paasei (de X-spot) de mac 600 geen eitje meer noemen.

----------


## Rock On

En als je die drie ampjes al "Dikke Bertha" noemt, heb ik nog een leuke voor je: 4 x QSC MX3000 á 31 kg per stuk, plus rack en interne bekabeling....
Ergo; 200 kg! Doet auw aan de rug!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Iko

Zeg wat wel... stonde met carnaval met 2 man met 2 MX3000 racks van AED.. met bakbus zonder lift of ramp.........

----------


## Rock On

ff voor de goede orde: IK heb het niet bedacht. Wij zaten te hopen op rackjes met gloednieuwe Labjes, maar de waarheid was anders, zoals je gevoeld hebt. [xx(]

----------


## kokkie

Die 3 Polly's met bevrijdingsfestival was ook geen pretje, rampje op naar het podium. En natuurlijk stond de geluidcrew hoofdzakelijk te kijken (opdracht was niet voor niets snel de trailer lossen omdat hij vreselijk in de weg stond).

Polly = Versterkerrack, te lomp, groot en zwaar om door geluidscrew te plaatsen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gup

een setje vliegen = een berg hout aan een paar takels hangen :Big Grin:

----------


## Koert

"op z'n belgisch (tippen)" = Een kist met de wielen naar boven in de vrachtwagen laden.
"Kippehokken" = Voor-oorlogse veels te zware subs.

----------


## Koert

HGT-er = Technicus in de opname-wagen (ofwel Hoofd Geluidstechnicus).
Banaan = Een line-array

----------


## Koert

Een bandje met de "versterkers op 11"! = Een band met een veel te hard backline-geluid (zie ook de film Spinal Tap natuurlijk!)
"Scheer-apparaat" = MD421
"Ruis en Knetter" = Hughes&Kettner

Zo, dat waren ze wel!

----------


## Lazy

Eindstop - condoom

----------


## LJ_jacob

barbecue = ADB svoboda  :Big Grin: 
jaques d'ancona's = strand coda's
"de bovenwereld" = rollenzolder
golfbal = scrollwiel op strand GSX
dikke bertha = lamp uit 24V volgspot
doozen/kneuzen = toneelspelers

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Koert:
'banaan' = ook: zwaar doorgebogen truss.
en hebben we:
'volkoppen' al gehad voor het laden van de truck?
ook nog:
'jarretelletje' = zitharness.

----------


## cobi

Oma = Grand MA lichttafel

----------


## AJB

Pygiwyg... = combinatie die (sinds software versie 1.3.6 vd Wholehog3) is gemaakt tussen Flying Pig Hog3 en Castlighting (wysiwyg) :Big Grin:

----------


## cobi

behreding (spreek uit: bereding) = behringer = apparaat waarmee je over het algemeen 1 ding heel goed kan, ver gooien!

----------


## rene.derksen

Lichtnicht: Lichtman
Noiseboy: Geluidman
Trussaap: tjah.. rigger?!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_jacob_
> doozen/kneuzen = toneelspelers



Wat dacht je van:
toneelspeelster = actreuzel
Bij repetities moet je altijd op hun wachten, omdat ze alles tig keer over moeten doen. Geluidstafel regel je vooral in een pauze in met de actreuzels en de laatste kleine wijzigingen tijdens de opvoering/repetitie.

----------


## rinus bakker

He René,
riggers zijn niet de enigen op de trussen hoor:
ik heb heel wat lichtnichten in dat aluminium gezien.
V*L-tec's voor vervangen, 
Digikneuzen voor adresseerfouten, 
Spot-ops om bij hun 'poerswiet' of 'poorsweet' te komen.
"Spant-apen" dat zijn de echt riggers, want daar komen maar zelden andere disciplines.
"Dakapen" en "Gootgibbons" als je eens buitenom moet (de goot van de ArenA is zo groot als een sloot).
En zelfs de 
"Vidioten" en de "Herrieharry's" hebben nog wel eens in een gordel achter hun gevlogen meuk gebungeld.

----------


## rene.derksen

Meestal is het (volgens mij) zo dat de lichtman=de rigger, En is het een echt groot iets, gaan er speciale riggers mee. (of heb ik het nu helemaal verkeerd [?])

----------


## rinus bakker

De lichtman = De rigger 
*** beware me.
Je bedoelt dat lichttechneuten meestal geen hoogtevrees hebben, 
en wel FF een strop om een balk kunnen zwiepen.
Maar dat is geen rigging hoor.Dat kunstje kan je zelfs een chimpansee leren. 
Of een Herriehenk of een Vidioot.
Van De lichtman - en die andere boys - verwacht je iets meer (hoop ik).
En rigging is toch FF meer dan kettingen ergens aan vast frutten (hoop ik).

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik heb nog maar zeer kleine ervaring, en voor zover ik heb gezien, doet de lichtman het rigwerkje. Grotere evenementen heb ik geen idee. Maarja, degene die ik ken als lichtman, zijn ook echt rigger dus. Dus ik geloof je meten  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

'Echt' rigger 
klinkt als: het 'ware' geloof of 'erkende' schilder, of ... vul maar in.

Beste Rene:
'Echte' riggers hebben:
1. geen tijd voor lampen en wat daarbij hoort
2. geen kennis van lampen en wat daarbij hoort
3. geen interesse voor lampen en wat daarbij hoort.
Er zijn all-rounders die van alles een beetje weten
(ik weet wel een beetje van geluid, conventioneel licht, decor, staging en projectie, 
maar helemaal geen reet van automated lights, video, lasers, beamers en wat al dies meer zij).
De vraag is dus: "Wat is een échte rigger?"

----------


## som

tjee rinus, dat uitgerekend jij niet weet wat een echte rigger is :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## kokkie

Nu we toch weer in de rigging hoek zitten:

houtje-touwtje rigging (al wat ouder)
       &
T-wrap rigging (hoorde ik vorige week voor het eerst)

Over het algemeen termen voor dubieuze technieken die worden gebruikt in decor en standbouw en waar ook nog weleen een speakertje of videoscherm/beamertje aan wordt opgehangen.

----------


## rinus bakker

He Pascal,
Tijdje op de Zuidpool gezeten?
28 jaar ofzo?
Ander woord voor 'riggers' = 'ridders'

----------


## kelsson

IEL = In Ear Lighting

Clearance van 2m50 met een drum-riser op 80 cm ....
Komt veel voor in feesttenten en de kleinere OJC's

----------


## jans

lulijzer = microfoon
beautycase = kleine case met de meest aparte vaak niet te gebruiken audioverloopkabels. Soms zooo makkelijk.
tafelkleed = afrok van de FOH
toppen = tippen voor toppers
paddo = stroomdistributie van rubber
gas = masterfader(s)
eve moniotors uitfluiten = ´t moet hard niet mooi

----------


## rinus bakker

eve = even = effe = FF: 
is minimaal een half uur!
want, ...... voor degene die zegt/vraagt 'kunnen we effe' dit of dat doen... 
is het uitgesproken in een halve seconde. 
maar voor degene aan wie het gevraagd wordt betekent dit meestal een half uur of meer werk.
Kortom in een 'normale' 8-uurse werkdag passen 'maximaal' 16 "effe's".
(En dan heb je zelf nog niks aan je eigenlijke werk gedaan!)

----------


## ozzy

IPH -&gt; hoogte waarop truss moet hangen om alles erin te hangen!![ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

IPH (Ik Pis Hoog? Ieder Pit Hangen? In Pleuren de Hap? ) 
Ik ken die term niet, maar ja ben dan ook een ouwe l*l.
Maar wat is jouw IPH voor "werkhoogte"?
En hoe noem je "trimhoogte" in moderne afkortingstaal?

----------


## Barthez

IPH, gebruikten we die afkorting niet voor dames met een geringe lengte, oftewel Ideale P**p Hoogte??  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

MAXI-COSI = klimtuigje
Brulaap   = Te dronken artiest die onverstaanbaar staat te schreeuwen
Henk/Harry= Persoon waarvan je de naam niet kent of te moeilijk is om te onthouden
Standje 69= hetzelfde aantal lampen dat naar beneden schijnt als naar boven.

----------


## Rabrynil

Hallebak = halogeenstraler (bouwlampie)
Knus = te weinig licht aanwezig om te kijken waarmee je bezig bent
Boer = roepnaam van de technicus die weer eens onhandig bezig is
Gaffiaan/Tapestreamer = iemand die niet zuinig met tape om kan gaan
Van onderen! = noodkreet als een kabel of lamp geen zin meer heeft om te blijven hangen
Knaltouw = kabel die zo strak gespannen is dat hij uiteindelijk geen zin meer zal hebben om te blijven hangen
Rotje = uiteinde van kabel wat niet meer vast wil klikken en dus steeds eruit schiet
Hèhè, hij hangt = waarschuwing voor iets wat waarschijnlijk binnen luttele tijd weer naar beneden zal komen
Navolging = aanduiding voor volgspotbediener dat hij te laat is

----------


## dj ThunderXplosion

Flitspaal : strobo

----------


## som

p.a. pillen; paracetamol

----------


## driesmees

en wat mag dat wezen???

----------


## som

gewoon simpele pijnstillers tegen de koprot[8D]

----------


## Wesley

Is geen echte afkorting meer zoiets van: ik zeg dat en bedoel dat.
Je zegt: Wat heb je de kabels mooi weggewerkt
Je bedoelt: Nu ben ik *** nog een halfuur langer bezig om die troep eruit te trekken

----------


## Rabrynil

Brokken = kotsen
Brak = laat in de avond na enkele consumpties
LVT(-tje) = Leuk voor thuis
Nichtenbier = wijn
Levenselixer = Bull-it / Red Bull
De trut = organisatiemens die je dingen laat doen die niet jouw taak zijn
Dimmerdoos = dimmerpack
XLR-kont = XLR-plug
Het hok = de regiekamer
Afleiding = tv-kijken in het hok om niet naar het gezeik van de 'feestorganisatie' te hoeven luisteren

----------


## moderator

laatst geleerd...ASM

Activiteiten Synchonisatie Matrix

Vraag me niet waar ze voor zijn, maar kan tegenwoordig niet meer zonder ASM lijstje  :Smile: )

----------


## rene.derksen

Halogeenlamp = Hallo, geen lamp

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> laatst geleerd...ASM
> 
> Activiteiten Synchonisatie Matrix
> 
> Vraag me niet waar ze voor zijn, maar kan tegenwoordig niet meer zonder ASM lijstje )



a-synchronisatie lijstje is beter.
Dat het podium er wel of juist niet staat (net wat handig is op dat moment) als het licht binnen komt. Dat dit licht omhoog is als het geluid binnenkomt en dat het licht gaat eten als het geluid gaat soundchecken.

----------


## rinus bakker

'ASM'?     my ass... 
is "Technisch Draaiboek", "Productie- of Project Planning" of "Technische Planning" niet meer mooi genoeg?
de Nederlandse taal-inflatie wordt een echte ziekte.

----------


## Radar

> citaat:is "Technisch Draaiboek", "Productie- of Project Planning" of "Technische Planning" niet meer mooi genoeg?



NEEN, dit is misschien leuk voor een kleine productie maar bij de musical die ik 1 keer per jaar doe hanteer ik graag een ASM.
Het voordeel van zo'n matrix is dat de dames van de grime en de actreuzels precies kunnen zien waneer en waar er iets van hun verwacht wordt te gaan doen.
Draaiboek of planning is leuk maar denk niet dat ze zo'n boekwerk gaan zitten doornemen om te kijken waneer ze iets moeten doen, veels te lastig.

----------


## showband

Leuke term _Activiteiten Synchonisatie Matrix_ 

In nederlandse bedrijfstakken wordt al van voor de oorlog de term "lineaal" of "streep-planning" gebruikt. Maar dat zal wel veel te nuchter zijn om voor de zelfde klus flink meer geld te kunnen vragen. productieassistenten hielden dat vroeger voor de producent in de gaten. Nu zal het wel een managersfunctie zijn.  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Activiteiten Synchronisatie Matrix???

Je hebt twee keuzes:
- je kiest voor een simpel woord om te gebruiken dat iedereen kent
- je gaat werken met Scrabble-woorden die verder niemand iets zegt.

Ik zou voor de eerste kiezen [B)]

----------


## vasco

Bij een beginnende band met voldoende galm waar het hoort de volgende vraag; "Mag er wat meer galm op de monitor". En ons antwoord; "Tuurlijk schatje en de  placebofader omhoog"  :Big Grin: 
Gelukkig dat ze zijn omdat ze nu denken hun zang te verzuipen in meer (teveel) galm.

----------


## rinus bakker

zit die "Placebofader" soms in een "virtueel broodje"?
De goeie oude Robin Elias van Zenavail / Unsusal deed vaak aan "instant manual point adjustment".
Als de geluidsman ging vragen/zeuren over het 3 of 4 cm omhangen van een van de 3 of 4 takels in en cluster,
hield hij met de hand het betreffende rigging-punt even op de gewenste plaats en vroeg: "Is it allright like this?" 
en als de "clustercaddy" dan blij was "Yeah, this is much better!" - en tevreden wegliep naar de lunch, liet het weer los om verder te gaan met echt werk. 
We houden elkaar toch allemaal voor de gek, en als het geluid tijdens de show k*t was, lag het toch altijd aan de rigging, of die nu "spot on" was of niet.

----------


## Rock On

In het zelfde groepje als de "placebofader": psychoaccoustiek. 
Stel je voor; een bedrijfsfeestje, opa en oma van de eigenaar zijn er ook, en het bandje staat lekker te rocken op het podium. Oma komt langs bij de tafel; "mag het misschien wat zachter?" Tuurlijk zeg je, en je schuift de gemerkte (!!) vrije subgroep een 5 dB naar beneden. "Bedankt" is het antwoord, "het is veel beter zo."  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Wie riep ook alweer dat een kinderhand snel gevuld was, dat gaat net zo goed met iets oudere personen...

----------


## DJEM

Sinterklaas, iemand die voor te weinig geld teveel levert.
TL-Armatuur ophang systeem of Paneel plafond. Volgens een van de forummers een ideaal punt om truss aan vast te maken...

Speigelplaatje = cd
Onderzetter = cd met kolere muziek
Koffiebekerhouder = cd laatjes, past perfect een plastic koffiepleur bakje in

Gaan met de banaan of zie wel waar het schip strand = Alles gaat mis en toch we gaan door en bidden voor een goede afloop. (in *** we Trus(s))

MP3Bak = groot uitgevallen pc-achtig systeem welk mp3 muziek afspeeld

Maagd = iemand die met geen mogelijkheid de stekker erin krijgt.

----------


## PZ

- Freerk fitting:        = licht techneut.
- Potten en Pannen:      = Drumstel.
- Hampelmannen:          = Knoeiers, prutsers.
- Hondehokken:           = Oude vieze grote zware pa speakers.
- Paalbaar:              = Mooi meisje en ook wel te ......
- Disco dokter:          = Technische dienst.
- Jammer plank:          = Viool.
- Een minne hond:        = Hufter.
- Last van zware vinger: = overdadig gebruik van rookmachine.

----------


## Sikkie

VIP= Vrij Inzetbaar Persoon

----------


## Niels1987

Giel:  Een bepaald persoon in kewestie die iets finaal de soep in laat lopen...

De giel zijn: De rondzinger van de week maker zijn...

Maar pas op eenmaal gebruiken dan moet je uitkijken met mensen die echt giel heten  :Smile: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Harmen

ESO  :Big Grin: 

raden maar  :Wink:  
(tip, roadie.net)

klonk weer nergens naar gister, typisch geval van eso..

----------


## DJ-BJ-sl

roadie-poep= gaffa die je overal volgt omdat hij aan je schoen blijft hangen. En als je deze na lange tijd eraf hebt dan heb je na 5 min ofwel een nieuw stuk eronder ofwel nog eens dat zelfde stuk

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> ESO 
> 
> raden maar  
> (tip, roadie.net)
> 
> klonk weer nergens naar gister, typisch geval van eso..



Je kan nog zoveel bij je hebben maar als je niet weet hoe het werkt krijg je inderdaad wel een ESO  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> ESO 
> 
> raden maar  
> (tip, roadie.net)
> 
> klonk weer nergens naar gister, typisch geval van eso..




Familie van SAP-computers (System Against People)

----------


## Lighting

boem is ho plons is water en auuwwww is andre

dit krijg je als je een trailer tegen een laaddock zet en andre zijn voet onder de banden van de trailer zet!!! (waar gebeurt)

----------


## Dj Nvie

gymzaalzeikluis -&gt; de gymleraar op een school die loopt te vloeken en te tieren als je je ding opzet op schoenen met zwarte zolen

----------


## Dj Nvie

ook wel gympies

----------


## Dj Nvie

broodrooster -&gt; derby met doorgebrande lamp (kwam hem pas nog tegen !)

----------


## Lj Mouzer

Ik had een middagje vrij dus ik heb alles maar even netjes op een rijtje gezet:
Greetz: Lj Mouzer


Lichtpik = Lichttechnicus &gt; Kickt op alles wat licht geeft. Ook al is het een zekeringskast die door staat te fikken. 
Tapijtboer = Man-met-de-tegeltjes &gt; Is in staat om de vloer te vullen met tapijttegels, net wanneer je een testkabeltje hebt uitgelegd. Kan kwaad worden om het ruk-aan-kabel effect, waardoor zijn tegeltjes scheef komen te liggen.
Sleepkever = de lokale jongeren die de zware spullen mogen 
dragen tijdens tours, zelf noemen ze zich de local crew
Wapperlamp = Scanner
Flikkerlicht = Stroboscoop
Lokaal regenbuitje = bier gooien tijdens optreden
buttplug = terminator volgens sommige roadies
Pup / inkiedink = kleine freshnel van 500 watt
Roadiethee = redbulletje/wodka, bij voorkeur in een onopvallende thermoskan
microfoontouw = Mic kabel
speakertouw = Speakerkabel
kacheltjes = Versterkers
pinquin = personeelslid dat zorgt voor de hapjes en de drankjes
Pino = Potentieel Interessant Neuk Object
Plork = Prachtig lichaam, ontiegelijke rotkop
Discoboer = Plaatselijk verhuurbedrijf
Roadiemenu = Bigmac menu bij de McDrive
Techie = Iemand die verstand heeft van stroom, tenminste dat zou moeten
Kabelturk = Etnische minderheid die zichzelf nuttig maakt door het leggen van kabels
Silicone valley in bright sunlight = Ontzettend lekker blond wijf met hele mooie punten
Condoom = Bescherm hoes voor je speakers
Kadaverstaaf = Broodnodig tussendoortje dat behoort te smaken naar frikandel
Ochel = Lelijk wijf
Toko = Plaats van optreden
Bar = Plaats waar je drank kunt halen, dus geen discomeubel! Of stuk kaal ijzer met wat lampen eraan...
Okselfris = Spul dat sleepkevers veel nodig hebben
Paaltjes = Verbinding tussen sub en topspeakers
Shit = TEEERRRIIIINGGG, d'r gaat hier heeel wat mis!
Meuk = Alles wat nog geen naam heeft
Boem boem kastje = Speaker
Harry 1000/2000/3000 = Heritage 1000/2000/3000
Homo Xlr = Male-male verloop XLR
Scharrel = Een wijf dat je de hele avond ligt aan te staren met wat je aan het doen bent, en ook nog sigaretten en drank voor je gaat halen tijdens het draaien...
Sleepkever = Iemand die mee gaat om te sjouwen.
Muppets = Localcrew
Blafkast = Sublaag/basskasten
Blauwhout = Speakers van Turbosound
Dimmerbeach = Plek waar alle dimmers staan
Herman = Benaming voor persoon waar je de naam niet van weet. 
Poppetje = Leuke meid
Luchtvretend aluminium = Truss
Trust = Leek taal voor truss
Scanner = Leek taal voor scans
Yoke = Yoke movinghead
Bewegende kogel = Leek taal voor movingheads
Platenruiter = Dj
G.P.O = Goed penetreerbaar object
Green Room = Ruimte waarin de artiesten, tussen de optredens door, in gedumpt kunnen worden opdat ze geen overlast veroorzaken
Acrodinges = Niet DMX-compatibel lichteffect uit Denemarken 
De ****** van het knaagdier scheren = Lichtcomputermuis ontdoen van dingen die er niet in thuishoren.
Spaghettikoffer = Koffer met allerlei kabels
Knoppendoos = De gewaardeerde Botex CP-1212 lightmanager
Flap-top-kabel = 2.0 tulp kabel naar 3.5 jack
Hoekbloem = Wild moon
Flits-Flits = Strobo
Jat een bak = Aanhangwagenverhuurbedrijfje dat je bij elke bezinestation tegen komt
Meubel-klever = Iemand die de hele tijd over het discomeubel haalt.
After-diner = Wanneer de frituurpan om 4 uur s'nachts na een klus aan gaat
Muurstarer = Iemand die liever niet gezien word en een muur intressant genoeg vind om de hele avond naar te kijken.
Sjaak = Plaatselijke barhouder
De sjaak = Plaatselijke barhouder met pech
Oorwarmers met ingebouwde muziekinstallatie : Hoofdtelefoon
Praatpaal = Standaard met microfoon
Duw -of trekhond = Local crew
Amperepoeier = moet bij de 380 aansluiting gebruikt worden
Vliegende volts = Komen vrij als je draait zonder amperepoeier
Hut = Plaats waar je draait die avond
Vvv = Veel vreetbaar voer
Biertje : Verschijnt alleen in halve liters
Fluitdoos = Flightcase
Tourné doos = Flightcase
Houthakker = Drummer
Roeispaan = Gitaar
Berenstroom = Krachtstroom
Padflikker = Locale crew, die geacht word draden uit de

----------


## bibster

deze (persoonlijke?) mis ik nog:
Als een pik in een weesmeisje = Past precies  (Laatste kist op een rijtje past nog in de trailer etc..)

Ze Paul

----------


## Gast1401081

Of, Alfabetisch (leest wat gemakkelijker)
Was van plan de excel te uploaden, dat klooit wat gemakkelijker. 
link volgt.



01. the check's in the mail; 
02. we hebben dit met ..... (=jouw collega, die op dat moment onbereikbaar is) afgesproken; 
02.'s ochtends wakker worden naast een vrouw, en niet 
020. deze (......) computer /software is bij mij nog noooooooit vastgelopen; 
021. volgend jaar hebben we het podium hier helemaal verbouwd;  
03. de maan is van groene kaas; 
04. ja hoor, de vloer is helemaal vrij als jullie komen; 
05. I won't come in your mouth; 
06. catering is geen enkel probleem; 
07. nee, de stroom is geen enkel probleem; 
08. er zijn 6 stagehands voor de load-out; 
09. we komen wel een handje helpen; 
10. ik zorg dat je die informatie krijgt; 
106, 139, 116, 120, 181, 126... : kleuren 
11. je bent de eerste die met die klacht komt; 
12. alles is gekeurd met certificaat; 
13. nee, er zijn geen trappen & ja, er is een lift; 
14. je kunt zo met de wagen tegen de buhne laden en lossen; 
15. binnen een half uurtje is het publiek wel weg; 
16. nee, daar zet ik niks neer aan vuurwerk; 
17. er zijn overal tekeningen en berekeningen van; 
18. jullie concullega is wel veeeeel goedkoper / heeft een veeeeel lagere offerte; 
19. ik heb dit werk jaren gedaan voor een buitenlandse company; 
50 cent: persoon met veel zichtbare (namaak)juwelen 
aap = klimmend rigger 
absolute wereldklasse = middelmatige act, die even gehyped wordt en binnen een half jaar weer vergeten is 
Acrodinges - Niet DMX-compatibel lichteffect uit Denemarken 
Afdraaien: feest afbouwen met paar rustige platen en daarna nog een knaller als laatste 
Afleiding = tv-kijken in het hok om niet naar het gezeik van de 'feestorganisatie' te hoeven luisteren 
Afrokken: alles netjes afwerken met doeken 
After-diner: Wanneer de frituurpan om 4 uur s'nachts na een klus aan gaat. 
Afwaswater: Heineken 
ajuinebak: auto waar ajuinrestanten opliggen 
alles met de klok mee = spijkerhard dus 
Amateur = Wat gaat er fout bij jou (zeg je tegen je collega, meestal door de intercom) 
amperepoeier: moet bij de 380 aansluiting gebruikt worden 
Andre.is meestal degene die zegt dat je ergens mag parkeren om te lossen, geeft jou de dichtstbijzijnde krachtgroep etc..( Wie heeft gezegd dat jullie...??? "Andre!"  
Anti-verkortkabel ipv verlengkabel 
ASM Activiteiten Synchonisatie Matrix 
Backdrop: doek achter band of iets dergelijks om een egale achterkant te krijgen 
BackStageDiver.... : dronken muziekant, die van het trappetje afdondert 
Banaan = Een line-array 
'banaan' = ook: zwaar doorgebogen truss. 
Bandje: frequentie gebied van een schuifje op een Equalizer 
Bar: plaats waar je drank kunt halen, dus geen discomeubel! Of stuk kaal ijzer met wat lampen eraan... 
barbecue = ADB svoboda  :Big Grin:  
barrel = afzichtelijke dame 
Barretje: 4- of 6-bar PAR armaturen 
bart smit- ..... = .. geplaatst voor funktie = wannabee met veel speelgoedjes  
bart smit- ..... = .. geplaatst voor materiaal = heel klein of kwetsbaar  
bart smit-limo = Fiat CinqueCento) 
beautycase = kleine case met de meest aparte vaak niet te gebruiken audioverloopkabels. Soms zooo makkelijk. 
behreding (spreek uit: bereding) = behringer = apparaat waarmee je over het algemeen 1 ding heel goed kan, ver gooien! 
Behringersound: Ruis en brom in je PA ("Waar komt die Behringersound vandaan?"} 
Belgische flightcase = kartonnen doos  
Berenstroom: krachtstroom 
Bewegende kogel: Leek taal voor movingheads 
biertje : verschijnt alleen in halve liters !!! 
bijna niks" = 20 a 50 kg 
Black-out:1.alle kanalen op de lichttafel dichtgooien-al dan niet met een druk op de knop-waardoor alles donker wordt. 
blafkast: onze zeer gewaardeerde sublaag/basskasten. 
Blauwhout: Speakers van Turbosound. 
Blijft het nog steeds een spin als je van stekker naar multi gaat? Of wordt het dan weer wat anders?  
boem boem kastje = speaker 
Boer = roepnaam van de technicus die weer eens onhandig bezig is 
Bommenwerper: shure beta 52 (klinkt doorgaans ook als een doffe klap) 
Bor

----------


## rinus bakker

Een indrukwekkende samenvatting Mac!

Ik hoorde van de week een voor mij in elk geval wel nieuwe:
naast de lichtnichten die we allemaal wel kennen hebben we degene die achter de lichtcomputer de show draait:
*knipperflikker* (credits: Peter Koster = Muziekgebouw A'dam, v/h ook Tivoli en Paradiso.)

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zeg mensen, gaat dit ook in boekvorm uitkomen??

leuke tekenaar erbij betrekken.. moet je eens kijken....[:P] neem maar van mij aan dat ik hem gelijk haal, als naslagwerk tijdens een feest  :Wink:

----------


## Percy

Ik heb zojuist een copie toegevoegd aan het handboek voor de volgende show op school. Mooie actie

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Percy_
> 
> Ik heb zojuist een copie toegevoegd aan het handboek voor de volgende show op school. Mooie actie



Ho, ff , er rust wel auteursrecht op dit stuk nijverheid. Fles whisky  per deelnemer, dacht ik zo////

----------


## SM

Wellicht nog een ter lering ende vermaeck: kroepoeken: de laatste paar lichtbalken in de kleinste nog lege gaatjes van de truck werken.

S.

----------


## Percy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Percy_
> ...



Ik heb er een verwijzing naar het forum aan toegevoegd.. Voor als ze nog met technische vragen zitten, en er geen TTC in de buurt is. Tja.. en die fles wisky.. ik meende dat school een bijdrage had gevaan aan buma voor auteursrechten? Is dat niet hiervoor dan?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Stuiterbal = (vaak minderjarig) persoon die zich dusdanig snel verveelt en altijd iets anders te doen zoekt, zodat ie uiteindelijk achter de bar staat te helpen ipv de techniek doet. [B)]

----------


## sebass

button freak: iemand die niet van die (flash) knopjes kan afblijven
of
iemand die alle eq knopjes op je mengtafel rechtzet, nadat het ingeregeld is. (ook meegemaakt)

----------

